# Latest Dave Bagne Shaw Restoration



## dave the wave (Sep 14, 2019)

here's a H-22 Shaw with out a clutch.


----------



## catfish (Sep 15, 2019)

He does nice work.


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Oct 23, 2019)

Now I like this...


----------

